# installation java EE



## 2AndAHalfBit (19. Jun 2012)

HGallo community, 

ich möchte JAVA EE installieren und nutzen, weil ich etwas für meine Klausur vorbereiten will. 
Es geht dabei um eine JTA Aufgabe, die ich ohne weiteres Framework benutzen will (soll ja nur mit java ee gehen).

Problem ist: Ich habe mir unter Java Platform, Enterprise Edition (Java EE) Downloads: GlassFish and Java EE 6 "das Java EE mit JDK" heruntergeladen. 

Auf der Konsole wird die Java-Version aber ausgegeben als:



> java version "1.7.0_05"
> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.7.0_05-b05)
> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 23.1-b03, mixed mode, sharing)



installiert habe ich unter c:\java und im path habe ich c:\java\jdk\bin

Kann mir jemand helfen bzw. mir sagen was falsch ist?


----------



## Fant (19. Jun 2012)

Wie kommst du darauf, _dass_ etwas falsch ist?
Laufzeitumgebung und Compiler sind die gleichen, wie bei der SE-Version. Der wesentliche Unterschied besteht in den 4785237 zusätzlichen mitausgelieferten Klassenbibliotheken.


----------



## 2AndAHalfBit (19. Jun 2012)

Hi, 

ich hätte erwartet das da dann Java EE steht....
Aber ich komme darauf, weil Eclipse die JTA-Libraries nicht findet, wenn ich die Installation als JRE zum Projekt hinzufüge. Für mich war erstmal klar, dass das an einer falschen Installation liegt...

Er findet die Klassen Transaction und TransactionManager aus dem Packet javax.transaction nicht. 

Grüße


----------



## musiKk (19. Jun 2012)

Wie Fant schon andeutet, handelt es sich bei Java EE um unzählige APIs. Viele davon sind allerdings auch separat nutzbar (Persistence, EJBs, Servlets, ...). Man benötigt nur eine entsprechende Implementierung. Falls Du wirklich nur JTA benötigst, kannst Du Dir ja mal JBoss Transactions anschauen. Das soll ganz gut sein und ist laut eigener Aussage allein lauffähig.


----------



## Fant (19. Jun 2012)

Hast du Eclipse vor oder nach Java installiert? Falls Eclipse vorher schon drauf war, dann musst du es eventuell neu konfigurieren? Aber da müsste ich nun selbst googlen o.Ä.
Findest du die Pakete, die du suchst, denn, wenn du manuell nachschaust?


----------



## 2AndAHalfBit (19. Jun 2012)

ich habe eclipse schon vorher installiert gehabt, habe aber das JDK konfiguriert:

Unter Window->Preferences->Java->Installed JRE's eingetragen und dann im Projekt:
Rechtsklick auf Projekt->Build Path->Configure Build Path->Add Library->JRE System Library->neu eingetragene JRE auswählen.

Default JRE habe ich aus dem Projekt logischerweise vorher entfernt. 
Die Packages sehe ich, da sind aber nur 2 Klassen drin. 

Grüße


----------



## 2AndAHalfBit (19. Jun 2012)

Hi, 

sorry für Doppelpost. Aber ich habe den Beitrag nicht gesehen. 
Aber zu folgendem: 



musiKk hat gesagt.:


> Wie Fant schon andeutet, handelt es sich bei Java EE um unzählige APIs. Viele davon sind allerdings auch separat nutzbar (Persistence, EJBs, Servlets, ...). Man benötigt nur eine entsprechende Implementierung. Falls Du wirklich nur JTA benötigst, kannst Du Dir ja mal JBoss Transactions anschauen. Das soll ganz gut sein und ist laut eigener Aussage allein lauffähig.



Ich weiss das es noch andere Implementierungen gibt, z.B. auch die von atomikos TransactionEssentials. Damit funktioniert es, jedoch möchte ich für die Vorbereitung meiner Klausur mit der Implentation von EE arbeiten. 

Aber prinzipiell hast du recht, es wäre eine Lösung. 

Grüße


----------



## askk (19. Jun 2012)

Steht in Eclipse auch das jdk und nicht jre?


----------



## 2AndAHalfBit (19. Jun 2012)

In Eclipse steht JRE aber soweit ich weiss konfiguriert man da auch ein JDK. Das macht AFAIK kein Unterschied.


----------



## Deadalus (2. Jul 2012)

2AndAHalfBit hat gesagt.:


> Ich weiss das es noch andere Implementierungen gibt, z.B. auch die von atomikos TransactionEssentials. Damit funktioniert es, jedoch möchte ich für die Vorbereitung meiner Klausur mit der Implentation von EE arbeiten.




Hallo!

Du hast ein paar essentielle Sachen komplett falsch verstanden. Geh bitte einen Schritt zurück und informiere dich mit was genau du überhaupt arbeitest bevor du versuchst wild drauf los zu installieren. 

Die Java Enterprise Edititon ist eine Spezifikation und ein Haufen APIs. Diese können dann von allen Möglichen Firmen und Organisationen implementiert werden. Implementiert man dann alle diese Frameworks und schnürt diese Zusammen hat man quasi einen Applikation Server gebaut. Oracle bzw. Sun hat genau das getan und es Glassfish genannt. 

Das JDK bzw. die JRE hat damit nichts zu tun. Glassfish (oder andere JEE Application Server) ist ganz simpel ausgedrückt halt einfach nur ein Java Programm und braucht als solches natürlich eine installierte JRE zum laufen. 

Falls du deine ersten Versuche mit JEE machen willst empfehle ich dir einfach ein aktuelles JDK zu installieren und danach das JEE Bundle von Netbeans. Da ist Glassfish schon mit dabei. 

Netbeans ist im Bereich JEE Support Eclipse bei weitem überlegen und außerdem ist es viel viel einfacher zu benutzen vor allem wenn man wie du noch nicht so recht Ahnung hat was man da überhaupt tut ;-)

Zum weiter lesen: 
Java EE & Java Web Learning Trail - NetBeans Tutorials, Guides and Articles


----------



## Final_Striker (2. Jul 2012)

2AndAHalfBit hat gesagt.:


> Ich weiss das es noch andere Implementierungen gibt, z.B. auch die von atomikos TransactionEssentials. Damit funktioniert es, jedoch möchte ich für die Vorbereitung meiner Klausur mit der Implentation von EE arbeiten.



Java Transaction API (JTA)


----------



## askk (3. Jul 2012)

Deadalus hat gesagt.:


> Hallo!
> 
> Du hast ein paar essentielle Sachen komplett falsch verstanden. Geh bitte einen Schritt zurück und informiere dich mit was genau du überhaupt arbeitest bevor du versuchst wild drauf los zu installieren.
> 
> ...



Trotzdem muss unter Eclipse das JDK eingerichtet sein (außer man fügt alles manuell hinzu), um Zugriff auf die JEE Apis zu haben .
Und Glassfish ist sowieso im JDK enthalten, da braucht man nicht noch das Netbeans Bundle für.
Du hast aber Recht, die Dokumentation von Netbeans ist, was JEE angeht, viel besser zum lernen geeignet als Eclipse. Ansonsten kann man aber natürlich auch prima mit Eclipse arbeiten.


----------



## cljk (3. Jul 2012)

Ich nutze fürs einfache Compilieren der JEE-Anwendungen meist den Glassfish-embedded

Lad einfach das Paket
http://download.java.net/maven/glas...bedded-all/3.1/glassfish-embedded-all-3.1.jar

Runter und binde es als Library ein. Dürften alle gesuchten APIs drinne sein - leider sogar sehr viel mehr, aber schad ja jetzt nicht.


----------

